# No.Va and DC Potomac Shad



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad people a little to the south are getting into the shad run. Nothing happening here last weekend Little Falls, Fletcher's I never had a bite and I never saw anyone catch any.
Did anybody get into shad up here?
The Post had an interesting story in March about a guy who catches huge rockfish at Fletcher's Cove, but the Fletcher's fishing report is trying to pour a little cold water on that, it looks like, I think because most people don't know how to make it happen. Fletcher's Boathouse fishing report is pretty honest, it's been too cold: 
http://www.fletcherscove.com/fishing_report.htm


I did get three shad down south at the old standby Occoquan. A couple photos from there:
http://www.beginnerfish.blogspot.com
Also some talk about closing the river there. I don't think they would.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

That W.Post article on the rockfish in DC, if this link works, the date is Mar 30: 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/03/29/AR2008032901661_2.html


----------



## ictalurus (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Nice blog, too. I scoped out the Occoquan before the perch run. Didn't get a chance to hit in then, but I was wondering if it would be worth fishing there for shad. Now I know... :fishing:


----------



## Steam (Apr 7, 2008)

*DC Shad*

Yaz-Hickory Shad and Herring are in the Potomac --up as far as Chain Bridge. I was just below the bridge on the MD side on Thursday and Friday last week. Me, my brother, niece and nephew fished for about 5 hours both days. Averaged 35 Shad each day. Darker colored shad darts worked best(1/8 and 1/4oz). Fish were a little deeper than normal (water temp) but the water was clear. Full run should start this week provided we get some warm, sunny days. Fish the eddies, and behind any structure you can find. Very slow retrieve was working for us. Crappie jigs work as well as shad darts. Yes they are here.--Rockfish too. Good luck.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

That's what I needed to know! 

Water was high on Sunday, I thought about putting on heavier lures, should have.

(Btw, that's DC on the other side of Ch. Bridge.)


----------



## Steam (Apr 7, 2008)

your a little picky ain't ya


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

That's what they say to the game warden...


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

*Don't know if you wanna go farther North.....*

I know the shad are running north in Harford and Cecil County in northern MD. By the Conowingo dam through Port Deposit and and the Havre de Grace side at Lapidum I heard they are running there .


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a few minutes to try at Chain Bridge again today, noontime, and again -- nothing happening. And it's been warm. I was only there 15 minutes, but there were 12 other people all around, both sides of the bridge, no one had anything.
Plus the Arlington police were there checking licenses.
I guess it might have picked up if I stuck around, but no time...


----------

